# Website erstellen (Brauche Hilfe)



## Grotix (30. April 2014)

Hallo,
Ich habe mich ein wenig eingelesen wie man eine Website erstellt wie man eine Domain mietet oder Webspace mietet.
In nächster Zeit habe ich vor eine Website zu erstellen. Themengebiet: Gaming

Die Website soll als Übersicht über die von mir hochgeladenen Videos dienen.
Mit dem Programm "NVU" und einem Template aus dem Internet habe ich es so einigermaßen hinbekommen wie ich es mir wünsche, nur wenn ich die Website im Browser öffnen will um zu sehen wie es ausschaut und ich das Fenster verkleinere verzerren sich die Bilder. Also sie sitzen nicht mehr am gleichen Platz wie in der Vollbildansicht.

Mein zweites Problem ist: Ich habe in der Mitte ein Bild von einem Regal eingefügt und will über dieses Bild andere Bilder platzieren die man dann anklicken kann und man dann zu einer Seite weitergeleitet wird.
Das wäre ja nicht das große Problem, aber ich kann keine Bilder über ein anderes legen bzw frei bewegen und platzieren.

Kann mir da jemand helfen oder das für mich erledigen? Ich würde ihm dann den Entwurf zukommen lassen damit dieser mir dann ein wenig zur Hand gehen könnte.

Lg. Grotix


----------



## xNeo92x (30. April 2014)

Google mal nach 





> responsive webdesign


 Das sollte größtenteils helfen.


----------



## DOcean (30. April 2014)

wahrscheinlich steinigt man mich gleich aber....

HTML direkt schreiben machen heute noch wenige die Webseite gestalten, die meisten nehmen ein CMS (->Google) und packen ein passenden Skin drüber....

Wordpress ist sehr verbreitet, aber gibt noch viele andere Joomla z.B.


----------



## RolfRui (30. April 2014)

falls es Dir auch darum geht etwas dazuzulernen, kann ich ich Dir diesen Link empfehlen: SELFHTML 8.1.2 (HTML-Dateien selbst erstellen)


----------



## DarkMo (30. April 2014)

wegen den bildern auf bildern... man könnte ne tabelle nehmen und als hintergrund die regalgrafik nehmen und in die zellen die link-bilder der im regal stehenden dinge. aber tabellen sind wohl out, auch wenn ich sie immer als recht bequem empfinde ^^ das "neue" (auch schon nen paar jährchen xD) zauberwort sind divs. lassen sich auch beliebig übereinander und sonstwo positionieren ^^

besagtes self-html hilft dabei ganz gescheit. oder du nimmst den wischi waschi weg mit sonem cms ^^ (content management system - seiten im baukastenprinzip zusammenklickern).


----------



## Rollora (30. April 2014)

DOcean schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich steinigt man mich gleich aber....
> 
> HTML direkt schreiben machen heute noch wenige die Webseite gestalten, die meisten nehmen ein CMS (->Google) und packen ein passenden Skin drüber....
> 
> Wordpress ist sehr verbreitet, aber gibt noch viele andere Joomla z.B.


um anzufangen zeige ich den Schülern immer Adobe DREAMWEAVER. Ist ein SUPER Programm fürs erste Mal aber auch für komplexe Projekte


----------



## DOcean (30. April 2014)

Rollora schrieb:


> um anzufangen zeige ich den Schülern immer Adobe DREAMWEAVER. Ist ein SUPER Programm fürs erste Mal aber auch für komplexe Projekte



für Schule OK da gibts die Software ja fast für lau, aber sonst Adobes Preise sind einfach nur heftig und was die Abziehen mit Mieten statt Kaufen...


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (30. April 2014)

Wegen dem Bild und weiteren Bildern darüber:

- Leg das Bild mit dem Regal per CSS in den Hintergrund des jeweiligen <div style:background:***.jpg, size ***x***px>
- Jetzt kannst du Text und Bild darüber legen

Um deinen Code besser zu verstehen, empfehle ich die Lektüre entsprechender Themen aus Selfhtml.org Da wird viel erklärt und die gezeigten Codebeispiele dürfen kopiert werden (und sie sind W3C konform).
Ansonsten nochmal dieses Thema durchlesen - grade in Bezug auf Traffic und Suchmaschinen.
Zum erstellen des Codes sind Profi-Programme zwar eine gute Wahl aber halt entweder richtig teuer oder nur schwer zu bekommen. NVU wurde schon genannt und ist gut. Ansonsten gibt´s auch Editoren wie Notepad, die Code entsprechend strukturiert anzeigen. Sind auch sehr gut zu gebrauchen in meinen Augen.


----------



## uka (30. April 2014)

Also den Style solltest du generell über CSS mitgeben. Dann kannst du auch Bilder über Bilder legen (Regal als Hintergrundbild und per CCS den jeweiligen Links Bilder zuweisen). 

Praxisbeispiele findest du in vielen Vorlagen von Drupal/Wordpress. Generell würde ich dir eins der 2 Systeme empfehlen für solch ein Vorhaben - eher Wordpress als Einsteiger.


----------



## Grotix (1. Mai 2014)

Danke für eure Beiträge. Das mit dem Tabellenhintergrund wollte ich grad probieren nur hab ich keine Ahnung wo und wie ich das reinschreiben muss das es funktioniert. Es will einfach nicht so wie ich will...


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (1. Mai 2014)

Mit Tabellen wird heute kaum noch gearbeitet (ausser bei richtigen Tabellen). Dann besser mehrere <div> mit passenden Eigenschaften neben- und/oder untereinander. Du kannst dir auch den Quellcode von entsprechenden Seiten anschauen, um das besser zu verstehen. Die Firma meines ehemaligen Nachbars legt immer großen Wert auf sauberen Code - da findest du bestimmt Anregungen in den Referenzen. Aber bitte nicht den Code komplett kopieren - das wäre nicht ok.


----------



## Grotix (2. Mai 2014)

Könnte es sein das NVU diese Codes gar nicht unterstützt oder kennt? Weil ich habe es eigentlich soweit ich weiß richtig eingetragen aber er nimmt den code nicht an...


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (2. Mai 2014)

Wenn NVU den Code nicht optisch hervorhebt, wird´s wohl ein ihm unbekanntes Script sein. Was sagt denn dein Browser (am besten mit mehreren testen) dazu? Sieht´s da so aus wie du es willst?


----------



## Zomg (2. Mai 2014)

Das was du benötigst ist entweder ein kompletter Grundkurs in HTML, oder ein CMS. Google mal nach Wordpress, das sollte für deine Zwecke vollkommen ausreichend sein. Und zum Thema "Responsive Design", ist klar, wenn jemand keine Ahnung von der Basis hat, soll der sich zu Responsive Design weiterbilden, sehr gute Idee ...


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (2. Mai 2014)

Zomg schrieb:


> Das was du benötigst ist entweder ein kompletter Grundkurs in HTML


Ja das wäre eine gute Maßnahme.


Zomg schrieb:


> oder ein CMS.


 Hilft nicht wirklich, wenn er was am Design ändern will und dann wieder mit HTML und CSS konfrontiert wird.


----------



## Zomg (2. Mai 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Ja das wäre eine gute Maßnahme.
> 
> Hilft nicht wirklich, wenn er was am Design ändern will und dann wieder mit HTML und CSS konfrontiert wird.



Nun die fertigen Templates sind schon eigentlich ganz hübsch so von dem was ich inzwischen überall sehe... Und wie ich das verstehe geht es eigentlich darum dass er irgendwelche Videos anbieten möchte. Oh da ergibt sich mir ein wundervoller Vorschlag:
+ Videos auf Youtube hochladen
+ Youtube auf Teilen gehen
+ Dort auf Einbetten und schon hat man wunderschöne übersichtliche Posts.

Die einfachste Variante wie man das umsetzen kann was du da irgendwie mit dem Regal beschrieben hast ist:
Edit fiddle - JSFiddle

Ist zwar nicht so sauber wie man es machen sollte aber, eine feste Containerbreite beugt einer Verschiebung vor. Die Links sind gefloatet, heißt du kannst so viele wie du magst nebeneinander packen, wenns zu viele für die Breite sind springt es eine "Zeile" nach unten.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (8. Mai 2014)

@ Grotix: Wie sieht´s denn aus? Bist du weiter gekommen?


----------



## N00bler (22. Mai 2014)

DOcean schrieb:


> HTML direkt schreiben machen heute noch wenige die Webseite gestalten




Man sollte mich steinigen. Ich bin einer der wenigen die schreiben.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (10. Juni 2014)

Ich bin auch für schreiben. Seit CSS3 funktioniert fürs design auch grundlegend Flexbox was die Ablösung für die bisherigen DIV Float Designs werden dürfte.

In den neueren Browser Versionen funktioniert dies auch mittlerweile ohne Tricksereien.


----------

